# nice model 445



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have a line on a 2 year old 445 with a 54" deck and only 55 hrs to it that is immaculate for around $2500. Is this a good deal? It will also cost me another $280 to have it shipped here. 

I am not familiar with this model and don't know how they are on ruggedness and dependability. Opinions would be welcomed. I will probably use it to mow and may add a small loader later on.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

At that price, I'd suspect it being stolen or some kind of hoax. That tractor new was close to $10,000, and should sell for over $5000 used. If it is a legit sale, I'd jump all over it for $2,500. This is the top of the line in Deere garden tractors and I certainly would recommend it for durability, strength, and quality.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this the one you saw on ebay? I just checked and it is no longer listed, and the other one with the same photos ended with no bids. There are bargains on Ebay, but you gotta be careful. There are lots of bad people out there.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *At that price, I'd suspect it being stolen or some kind of hoax. That tractor new was close to $10,000, and should sell for over $5000 used. If it is a legit sale, I'd jump all over it for $2,500. This is the top of the line in Deere garden tractors and I certainly would recommend it for durability, strength, and quality. *


What CC model or models would compare with it ? ? ?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *What Cub Cadet model or models would compare with A JD 445 and 455 ? ? ? *


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry LB59 but I am not familiar with the CC line of tractors. It would have to be whatever their top of the line garden tractor is. I later found out that this seller was running a scam on ebay since just after I posted this it was taken down by Ebay.

Andy


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I have a line on a 2 year old 445 with a 54" deck and only 55 hrs to it that is immaculate for around $2500. Is this a good deal? It will also cost me another $280 to have it shipped here.
> 
> I am not familiar with this model and don't know how they are on ruggedness and dependability. Opinions would be welcomed. I will probably use it to mow and may add a small loader later on.
> ...


 2500 is a deal if it's not a steal


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

445 one of JDs best ever garden tractors.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I have a line on a 2 year old 445 with a 54" deck and only 55 hrs to it that is immaculate for around $2500. Is this a good deal? It will also cost me another $280 to have it shipped here.
> 
> I am not familiar with this model and don't know how they are on ruggedness and dependability. Opinions would be welcomed. I will probably use it to mow and may add a small loader later on.
> ...


And I thought the 445 with 320 hours at my local dealer for $3500 was a give away deal !


----------

